# Hover Flies & Damselflies



## TheFantasticG (May 8, 2011)

Which is better?

Composition #1



Hover Fly (Syrphidae) by GPLimages, on Flickr

or

Composition #2



Hover Fly (Syrphidae) by GPLimages, on Flickr

#1



Hover Fly (Syrphidae) by GPLimages, on Flickr

#2



Damselfly (suborder Zygoptera) by GPLimages, on Flickr

#3



Damselfly (suborder Zygoptera) by GPLimages, on Flickr

#4



Damselfly (suborder Zygoptera) by GPLimages, on Flickr

#5



Hover Fly (Syrphidae) by GPLimages, on Flickr

#6



Damselfly (suborder Zygoptera) by GPLimages, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 9, 2011)

Def. like the comp on #2 better.  Looks like you nipped just the tip of his wing in the first one.

Damselflys are Rambur's Forktail (_Ischnura ramburii_).  Blue ones are males.

Edit:  you should really do away with the watermark.


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.

Watermark stays.


----------



## ChrisA (May 9, 2011)

Composition 1 would be better if you'd got it all in the shot.  Number 2 is just another central bug shot.

I would make the watermark less intrusive.


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 9, 2011)

That's what I don't like about composition #2... and watermark stays


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 9, 2011)

TheFantasticG said:


> ... and watermark stays


 
Sigh...  its just a polite way of saying "it looks amateurish"  Its HUGE, distracting and takes away from the quality your images.

Edit:  have you tried a different crop on #2?  You might even be able to "stitch" in a bit of image #1 from the tip if the wing to edge of the canvas.


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 9, 2011)

Regardless, the watermark is going to stay as it is.

I can try the stitching.


----------



## bobnr32 (May 15, 2011)

Love the watermark. It's so....


----------

